# Help Did She Abort or is she in heat????



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

My doe who I thought was bred and due to Kid between Sep 1st and 3rd did not Kid. So I thought maybe she didn't settle when I hand bred and she bred at a later date when she and the buck were together in the same pen. Yesterday I let her and another doe out to browse and of course the Buck got out. I went out to put them all back in their pens because he was trying to breed her. she looked considerably thinner. But I have noticed that she has appeared to be loosing weight. So again I thought she must not be bred. Have been watching and have not seen any of the signs that she would be close to kidding. Today she had blood on her rear, so I expressed some from her udder and it looks like colostrum. Her udder after I dried her off, has been the size of a tennis ball, so I haven't thought anything off it until today. I have walked the yards and pastures where they browse and have seen no signs that would indicate delivery of fetus. Please I need your thought on this. Do you think she may just be in heat and the blood is from that? OR is it possible that she was bred and has aborted a dead fetus?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Anything is possible. Very hard to say when we physically aren't looking at her.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How much blood was on her? Are you sure there was no sign of delivery (blood, mucus, kids)? If you let them, does will clean up after themselves _very _well. You might have to look hard to find any signs. But Karen is right, it could be almost any of the reasons you gave.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Would she have blood from being in heat and the buck trying to breed her? I did notice slime on her vulva yesterday and she does look swollen, but is a light pink in that area. None of the normal signs of kidding are present


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

This is what she looked like Sept 11th


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> How much blood was on her? Are you sure there was no sign of delivery (blood, mucus, kids)? If you let them, does will clean up after themselves _very _well. You might have to look hard to find any signs. But Karen is right, it could be almost any of the reasons you gave.


Not much just on the end of her tail and a little on her leg, small spot on the underside close to rectal area


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does she normally have a larger belly? She either looks pregnant or has a stretched out rumen to me.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Will try to get pictures tomorrow so you will have some to compare, sorry don't have a pic of her vulva showing, on or after September 11.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

This is a picture of her last summer


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a doe abort very small cat sized babies I don't know how far along she was but she had enough blood and goo on her I would think she had a normal birth. It doesn't sound like that much blood with your girl. The buck might have been a little rough and she bled and mixed with semen so looks like more blood then just a tad. That would be my guess but just a guess since I didn't see the blood. I had a doe bleed a little while being bred and it almost looked like the string of the mucus plug. If I were to guess I would say she is still bred. Check out her ligs and maybe bump her and see if you can feel kids.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

hey everyone thanks for trying to help... She aborted... more signs of it today. left side of udder is a little bigger, more blood, and breath that is usually sweet smelling, not so sweet. Here are some pics taken today so you can compare Sep 11 pic's. In the first pic she is not pushing, she is doing numbers 1 & 2. Vulva no longer swollen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. She is definitely much thinner. Just keep an eye on her to make sure she cleans up ok.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh I'm so sorry. I had my fingers crossed but yeah that is too much blood for what I was thinking


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm sorry :-(


----------

